# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  popularity-contest project - Is this project still alive?

## corradoventu

In the page https://popcon.ubuntu.com (linked by https://www.ubuntu.com/legal/websites) 
The graph 'Number of submissions per architecture' is to small to be readable
The link to popularity-contest project is unreachable
The link http://popcon.alioth.debian.org/ is unreachable
The author Avery Pennarun penwarr@debian.org cited in the README is unreachable
README says: The result of the survey is available at http://popcon.debian.org/
but https://popcon.ubuntu.com is not mentioned

On my Ubuntu Cosmic i find installed the package popularity-contest
corrado@corrado-p3-cosmic:~$ apt policy popularity-contest
popularity-contest:
  Installed: 1.67ubuntu2
  Candidate: 1.67ubuntu2

but I'm unable to understand if my data are sent to the project.

Is this project still alive? mantained?

thanks

----------


## howefield

It is one of the packages I uninstall straightaway, but the first link you provide was last generated on "Fri Oct 26 03:49:21 2018 UTC".. wait a day or two and check the numbers but I'd suspect the package is still live.

----------


## corradoventu

The package is still live and the page is automatically updated but seems unmaintained. The README and FAQ are copy of the ones in https://popcon.debian.org/

----------

